# Awesome fight scene!!



## Sparticle (Sep 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MJpDwJ8sEo


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

@.@
wow that didn't look fake at all...their voices was annoying, what ever language they speak I hope I never hear that again lol


----------

